

Ask HN: Tips for marketing a *good* app? - sarreph

Hi there,<p>I&#x27;m a student, and an iOS app developer; I&#x27;ve published a couple of apps in the past that have been mildly successful. However, nothing I&#x27;ve published has come close enough to making enough revenue to live off for when I leave college.<p>After improving my skills a lot over the last year or so, and teaming up with a designer, I think I may have an (in development) that could achieve some sort of success. However, I am aware that marketing and PR are key in the &#x27;app game&#x27;, and so I was wondering if anyone has any tips for marketing an app? (I&#x27;m not experienced in app marketing practice at all)<p>Thanks!
======
dogfoodheaven
Here are a few tips that I have found worked well

Bloggers: Reach out to bloggers who have reviewed similar apps and offer them
a sneak peek before launch, if the app is solid they will write about it.

Ratings: Ask users if they are enjoying the app after 3 uses, if they say yes
ask them to rate, if no ask them for feedback. This will capture bad feedback
and push positive reviews

Cost: If it is a paid app consider making it a lower price for launch so it
has a greater chance of trending

App screenshots: Show images of actual people using it, this spells out the
use cases

------
postblogism
Facebook, Facebook, Facebook. Don't listen to the haters. Nothing even comes
close to the level of marketing Facebook can give you to your target
audience...and it's cheap! Enough said

